# Hamilton Auction in Waterdown shrimps available



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

The following items will be available at my private table at the back of the room .

SHRIMPS4U


1 bag AKADAMA SOIL 4.5 lbs
2 x small Zebra rocks for putting plants on.
3 x Med size Driftwood unique designs for nice landscape
1 x Med size Dragon stone
3 x Double Sponge Filters New
PLant Ledges 2 x 2 cm some square ones, 2 x Med round ones
Stainless Steel Mesh squares 2 x 2 cm Ideal for attaching moss and plants
4 x Lge Teddy Bear Cholla wood 4 x 2.5 inch round
2.5 inch Cholla pieces thick.
1 Aqueon Mini Heater 10W new great for small tanks.
Mulberry, Black Raspberry, Amaranth, Oak leaves food for shrimps.
6 packages of 6 Gorgeous Dark Blue Dream shrimps
1 package of 11 Dark Blue Dream shrimps
9 rare Blue Brazos Crayfish 1.5 inchs. 
These are very blue and are peaceful and can be kept in fish and shrimp tanks and with one another, they don't fight.
Several Unique types of BUCEPHALANDRA Plants.
Skeleton King, Sintang, Crocodile, Broad Leaf, Pink Lady, Blue Wavy, Sunset,

Come on Buy and see me!


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

they are right now about 1 inch, adults they will only ever get 1.25-1.5 inchs

I have 7 available.

I will not be back on GTA forum again tonight. Bagging fish etc for the show.

if you are going to be there, come by my table they will be there. At the back of the room behind the auction tables.


----------

